# Topics > Word processing, natural language processing > Machine translation >  Watson Language Translator, IBM, Armonk, New York, USA

## Airicist

Developer - International Business Machines Corporation (IBM)

Watson, artificially intelligent computer system

Home page - ibm.com/watson/services/language-translator

----------


## Airicist

Language Translator Service by IBM Watson

Published on Sep 27, 2016




> The IBM Watson Language Translator Service enables application developers to process translations using multiple, domain-specific translation models. Plus, for text with unique terminology and language, the service empowers users with three levels of customization.

----------

